# Scarborough parking



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

We are off to Sunny (we hope 8) ) Scarborough at the end of July.

Does anyone know of any places we can park our M/H (approx 24ft) in Scarborough, Whitby & Filey, within walking distance of town?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know about filey, but in Whitby theres a huge car park up by the Co-op which has some really big spaces, Robin hoods bay Carpark although at the top of the hill  has some spaces right at the end which accomodate MHs quite easily and in Scarborough if you go around the corner on the sea front there are some long spaces plenty big enough I think, you should be fine everywhere in the area and a great place to visit.


Zoe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

In Scarborough you can park anywhere along North Bay, (south bay is a bit busy, probably won't get in) and if you park up near the apex just before you get round to south bay, it's not too far to walk to Sandside. There's an off street parking area north of North bay (going up to the C&CC site). On the south side the spaces with the best views are on the cliffs above the Winter gardens - outside the place they use as "The Royal" in the TV series. 

Don't forget to go to Winking Willy's or Bamford's - both on Sandside in South Bay for fish & chips

:wink: 8) 8)


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Blisters

Filey no problem at all, head for Filey Brigg Caravan Park north of the town, loads of parking on the cliff tops, and a good site, at the very most 1 mile to town, will be there our selves end of June

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> On the south side the spaces with the best views are on the cliffs above the Winter gardens - outside the place they use as "The Royal" in the TV series.


'The Royal' is on Holbeck Road, Scarborough - we parked there at the end of April and walked through the Gardens into Scarborough [beach]. Watch for the grey squirrels that enjoy their photos taken. To walk into the shopping centre keep to the roadside footpath - saves climbing quite a number of steps if the lifts aren't working!

For Whitby park on the north side at Sandsend - north of the golf club - there is a small carpark which you can park in or park roadside.

Filey has a large carpark near the shopping centre. But where the above parking is free you will have to pay in Filey.


----------

